# Chartering in Thailand with Family



## SailNDive (Jun 27, 2017)

A group of families is putting together a group family vacation in Thailand. Our tentative plan is to fly into Phuket and bare boatcharter a catamaran there. Looking at the map of the area, there appears to be a no shortage of small islands to explore. Can any give advice on which ones are worth visiting (and safe for families)?


----------



## Jabudays Yacht Charters (Aug 11, 2017)

Check out:
TO THE EAST
Phang Nga Bay
Hong Island in Krabi
Pak Bia
Koh Yao
Koh Naka
Phi Phi Ley (get here early in the morning to avoid the tens of thousands of tourists but its definitely worth it)
Chicken Island
Poda Island
Khai Island
Rachs Island (there are 2 Racha's go to the one that's further south)

TO THE WEST
Similan
Ko Tachai
Surin Islands

Let me know if you have any questions

Enjoy your time in Phuket


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Many of those islands are so crowded the joy of cruising is diluted. I've lived on the beach Koh Jum (koh Pu on your chart) many years and it's just now being discovered by yachties. No hotels. just some bungalows. Near deserted beaches. Great for kids. 'Koh Jum online' for info. We have bungalow on the beach at Golden Pearl. Chok dee.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Get to Phi phi Li late in the day and grab a mooring. Have the run of the place when the tourists have gone and before they arrive in the morning.

The numbers of tourists are utterly insane as the long tail boats only have 2 tourists each. There are literally hundreds of these boats blocking the whole beach during the day. But it's pretty fantastic.

The whole of the area is milky water, not clear, so be prepared for it. Some areas crystal clear. 
James Bond island has changed since 1964. Lol

This is a pic of phi phi Li


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If you look at a chart you see miles of totally secluded inlets behind Krabi and Si boya and Koh Jum . A cat could explore there for months and never meet a farang. Maybe requires more skill and love of adventure than the average yahoo . The locals you meet there are my friends ,greet me with ' Ja pai ni ? (name of my boat) and not so motivated by the tourist economy. This is a factor not even noticed by the farangs hanging out in Pi Pi who think they got a taste of culture. Did anyone mention Euro trash?


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I can't comment on chartering Phuket as I only chartered on the other coast.

I've spent about a year of my life exploring Thailand. It is one of the loveliest places on the planet. There is a vibe there that cannot be matched by any other place I have visited. You have more to fear from the Eurotrash/UScum tourists or possibly illegal immigrants than the locals. Then there is the Russian invasion...you have to witness it to believe...but if you are on a sailboat you won't have much to worry about.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Capt Len said:


> If you look at a chart you see miles of totally secluded inlets behind Krabi and Si boya and Koh Jum . A cat could explore there for months and never meet a farang. Maybe requires more skill and love of adventure than the average yahoo . The locals you meet there are my friends ,greet me with ' Ja pai ni ? (name of my boat) and not so motivated by the tourist economy. This is a factor not even noticed by the farangs hanging out in Pi Pi who think they got a taste of culture. Did anyone mention Euro trash?


Yep good area to cruise in, won't see many other cruisers either. Spent a few days up the Ko Siboya klong hiding out from a deep low last January. Tried to get in on the other side of KO Jum to visit you Len, but the tide was not in our favor. Anchored on the NE side of Ko Jum before coming around to see your mermaid. Missed you in de islands. Will you be back later this year?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Anchoring in Pi Pi allows all night listening to your choice of karaoke bars ricocheting off the beautiful limestone cliffs. Brochure looks good ,eh? On the other hand there are bright points of entertainment "THE RUSSIANS" tried to invest on Si Boya .To build a bungalow operation for their citizens as nobody wants to rent to them. Finally got the necessary connections. buildings built, and all. Woodn't you know it? All burned down . On the east side,islands get swamped each month with maybe 30 thousand drugged/drunk youts for the full moon party. This can be interesting if you don't step on a used needle in the sand. I lived on Samui before the airport. Not the same now. Open sailing up towards Burma and Similin islands .?? Just out and back for the experience? Weather dependant as it can be so nasty.Did it on a cat many tears ago.


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone have recommendations for a specific bareboat operation in Thailand? specifically does anyone have experience with Elite Yachting? We've done mostly Sunsail/Moorings in the past and after our last bareboat company experience in Greece we're a bit weary of off brand charter operators.


----------

